# Best PS3?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I am after a PS3. What's the best to go for? Are they all the same but with bigger memory?

I heard 40gb and then get myself a 250gb HD?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

The top spec 80gb one, its got 4 usb ports(others have 2), card readers(sd, magicgate etc), plays ps2 games and can run linux or windows xp if you fancy


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Argos do both for the same price :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

xyber said:


> The top spec 80gb one, its got 4 usb ports(others have 2), card readers(sd, magicgate etc), plays ps2 games and can run linux or windows xp if you fancy


Alas you mean the original 60gb version, the only one with 4 usb ports multi card readers and ps2 b/w compatibility and the only one that still sells for silly money on ebay.



CupraElliott said:


> Argos do both for the same price :thumb:


Both the 40 and 80 are the same price as Sony chose not to discount - tbh main difference between the two is the new dualshock controller - well worth it btw.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

so it is, couldve sworn mine was 80gb, but it's the 60.

How much do they gob for on ebay then?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

£350-£500!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Brazo said:


> £350-£500!!


Why are they going for so much Brazo?? Is it because of the b/w compatibility.........


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep also built using better quality components so less likely to go wrong.

Sony made a loss on each one selling them at £450 at launch


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Is this a good deal??

http://www.game.co.uk/PS3/Hardware/...formers-Bluray-300-Bluray-and-Remote-Control/


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

definetly the 60gb, with all the features and build quality .

wireless connectivity, 4 USB, B/W compatability, and card reader

and i dont think they are likely to produce another ps3 near the same quality, or possibly even a ps4 when they eventually come out, as it cost them to much


*Edit- just read brazos post which says the same thing


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there any one of them that i can play the PS2 games??I have been told that only the 60GB can do it...Do you have any idea??


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

pampos said:


> Is there any one of them that i can play the PS2 games??I have been told that only the 60GB can do it...Do you have any idea??


Sorry only the 60 Gb had backwards capability.

John


----------

